# Voir les ports TCP/UDP ouverts



## kwakest (9 Juillet 2008)

Voilà je cherche l'équivalent du programme CurrPorts sur PC  (http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/cports.html)
Je veux voir les ports ouverts MAIS aussi quel programme les a ouverts :






Quelqu'un connait il un logiciel faisant cela (ou la ligne de commande de la mort qui tue) ?


----------



## kabutop (9 Juillet 2008)

Hello,

J'ai pas mon mac avec moi pour contrôler mais en console tu peux utiliser la commande netstat. Sur mon linux, j'utilise "netstat -atup" (a pour toutes les connexions, t pour tcp, u pour udp et p pour afficher le pid/prog). Il est possible que la commande soit à adapter un peu (avec un man netstat tu pourras vérifier que les options existent bien).

Sinon y'a littlesnitch qui répondra peut être à tes besoins.

A+


----------



## kwakest (9 Juillet 2008)

merci de ta réponse, j'avais bien vu sur google cette commande avec cette option mais le -p n'existe pas sur OSX, snif
une autre idée ?


----------

